# 1994 Altima GXE future plans



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

i don't plan on doing anything really special with this just turn it into a show car. no engine mods or anything heavy like that. maybe an intake and an exaust. its gonna take a long time to get me where i want to get with this project with only being 17 so i can't get a good paying job yet.... But after i get my knew axles and get them put on whenever i get the chance. i plan on gettin JDM projector headlights for it, IPCM Bermuda black crystal tail lights. Z3 SLR fenders, neuspeed lowering springs, 17 inch Konig heliums in bronze or Konig Kolors in graphite. im not sure what kind of body kit.... just find whatever i think i like and get it. i plan on sometime soon goin to a junk yard and gettin a GXE trunk lid with a stock gxe wing on it and change the locks around and then put that on my car idk what it is but i like that stock wing. sound system im planning on gettin a Fusion FCD 225 and im gettin that for a little bit of nothing cause of the car club im a well partial part of my bros the one who got me into it. plan on gettin 2 fusion powerplant subs 12 inch 900 watts a piece. not sure about amps yet... probably go with fusion powerplant amps too. interior im completely rippign the interior in my car out cause its like a creme color and im makin it black with some neon green fiberglassing done. ill get that done for a little bit of nothing if not free cause the leader of the car club has a facination with modling fiberglass. probably green neons, some neon lighting for the interior. get the car painted black, its like a green with blue pearl in it right now. but yea thats my plan atm, lets see if i stick with it.... gonna take along time and alot of work but hey gives me something to work for, my first project car who cars if it turns out good or bad it only matters how much heart u put into the project.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

all words, no pics = bad memeber ride post.

Show us what your working with.

Also, as for show, some performance does look very nice.


----------



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

ill try to get my bros digi cam and get some pics... its nothin right now needs new fenders cause there dented from when i bought it and whoever had it before me must have been rearended or something becuase the body line is off and the riight quarterpanel is dented a little, so ill have to fix that sometime, i primered a spot where the paint is flaking off. but yea ill try to get some pics up tomorrow if i can so u can see what im working with.


----------

